# Looking for porcelain tile that mimics slate



## hillblazer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,
Originally we wanted to put a multi-colored slate floor in our kitchen. We like the looks of the multi-colored slate at Lowes from India. We found something very similar at a tile store that has a good reputation and I am sure a better product then Lowes. The tile storeowner doesn’t think slate would be a good idea for us and suggested porcelain that looks like slate. From reading posts on here he is right. We went to 4 different tile stores and just cannot find a tile that has the uneven, non-slip surface, and the look of slate. 
Our kitchen gets a lot of foot traffic and we have 2 dogs well over 100 pounds that go in and out a sliding glass door in the kitchen to the back yard. That’s why we need a tuff, non-slip tile. 
Does anyone know of a brand of porcelain or ceramic tile that closely matches the look and feel of slate?
Thanks.


----------



## detroitMi (Sep 10, 2008)

*tile*

You should try the Tile shops in your area.Dal Tile,Tile Shop ,etc . They have a large variety. I am sure they can help you out .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

X2, DalTile has several lines that look just like slate and I believe that they are color bodied as well.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

If you can't find anything, send me a pm with your email address and I'll look through some invoices and send you a tile type with a few photos as well.


----------



## hillblazer (Feb 22, 2009)

I checked out Daltile and liked the looks but the finish is smooth not uneven like slate. Arizona tile is sending me some samles of thier Gemstone line. I looks good in the online pics. Clevman I can't figure out how to pm you. Please feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't pm you either. You must need to make some more posts first.

The tile I used was a 6"x6" porcelain by Italgraniti called Rodio, order ITA 00815 5-7/8x5-7/8. I wanted to email you some photos. I really liked the 6x6 size. The texture is rough and I like it a lot in a walkout basement entryway, two rooms, and hallway. No slipping and sliding there.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

hillblazer said:


> Hi,
> Originally we wanted to put a multi-colored slate floor in our kitchen. We like the looks of the multi-colored slate at Lowes from India. We found something very similar at a tile store that has a good reputation and I am sure a better product then Lowes. The tile storeowner doesn’t think slate would be a good idea for us and suggested porcelain that looks like slate. From reading posts on here he is right. We went to 4 different tile stores and just cannot find a tile that has the uneven, non-slip surface, and the look of slate.
> Our kitchen gets a lot of foot traffic and we have 2 dogs well over 100 pounds that go in and out a sliding glass door in the kitchen to the back yard. That’s why we need a tuff, non-slip tile.
> Does anyone know of a brand of porcelain or ceramic tile that closely matches the look and feel of slate?
> Thanks.


I'm not sure what the issues with real slate are? 

I've installed thousands of square feet of slate without issue or failure. My own kitchen is African Multicolor slate and it's held up perfectly to 2 great danes and 2 very destructive sons.

It was extra slate from this project that I used to tile my kitchen and bar area:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Daltile - Continental Slate and American Olean - Highland Ridge are both through body porcelain with a slate look and texture. They are not smooth tiles.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Tile Shop has what you described. Very nice match to real slate.


----------

